# Probably easy to solve mystery LOL



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Ok got the new puter, is working well and my neck is feeling MUCH better! Mystery....where ever I am on a page reading something before I can finish the article the screen goes to some other mode which causes me to have to use a pin to reopen the screen to the place I was. I would not mind if this happened after half an hour of reading but we are talking about just a few moments.

So how do I turn this feature off and how to I get it so I don't need to sign in to my own computer? thanks in advance to all you puter savvy folks! Sis


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It's probably an inactivity timeout someplace in your power settings. Look in the power settings, located in the Control Panel.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I fixed it right where you said it was! I am so much more happy now! Thank you


----------

